
Insider's Guide to Tech-Job Hunting  - prakash
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/aug2009/tc20090831_615357.htm?chan=technology_technology+index+page_top+stories
======
Dilpil
This guide applies only to people who are good at what they do. What about the
majority of the population?

~~~
edw519

      a. Get good at what you do.
      b. Follow OP's advice.

